# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Foorumi yhä kesäajassa

## R.Silfverberg

eli tunnin verran edistää.
t. Rainer

----------


## killerpop

> eli tunnin verran edistää.
> t. Rainer


Mitenkähän mahtaa olla omat asetuksesi: Jäsenasetukset -> Muuta asetuksia http://jlf.fi/profile.php?do=editoptions

Kesäaika:
Oletuksena foorumi yrittää tunnistaa kesäaika-asetuksesi automaattisesti, mutta voit muuttaa niitä myös manuaalisesti.

Ainakin tänne postauksesi oli lähetetty Tänään, 23:15

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mulla on kesäaikamuutokset päällä, mutta tällä hetkellä näyttää kello GMT +3:a, 09:38, tunnin Suomen aikaa edellä siis.
Tämähän on tökkinyt jo vuosien ajan ja sillä taisi muistaakseni olla mm. foorumin kielen kanssa tekemistä.

----------

